# Khornate Orks?



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

I just had an idea for an army: Khornate Orks.

Just imagiene: Orks with red skin, dark clothes, lots of brass bits and bloody weapons and teeth; high-waving Khorne banners, lots of skulls and bits of flesh and other savagery arround; veichles full of spikes and chaosy bits; maybe some Chaos termies to be used as mega armoured nobs.

A good idea?

It really got my mind off. Quite a pity, because I've only done about a third of my Unfirgiven force.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Pretty cool But I can't imagine Space Orks with courage or skill in combat lol


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Gore Hunter said:


> Pretty cool But I can't imagine Space Orks with courage or skill in combat lol


Oh? Please explain.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Well as far as I can remember space are Scavengers and so would'nt know what to do with a Chainaxe I'm not saying that they are rubbish(far from it) but they are more cocky than courageous.
Ps. Did'nt mean to offend you but I'm Guard fan so I'm probably a little Prejudiced lol


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Gore Hunter said:


> Well as far as I can remember space are Scavengers and so would'nt know what to do with a Chainaxe I'm not saying that they are rubbish(far from it) but they are more cocky than courageous.
> Ps. Did'nt mean to offend you but I'm Guard fan so I'm probably a little Prejudiced lol


Lol. Well, they are savage and violent. And that's all the Khorne desires - he just wants slaughter and bloodshed, he doesn't care who dies. And for this, Orks are perfect. 

And also, Khornate Orks are much more aproppriate than Khornate humans, or Slaanesh worshipping Tau.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

That's an old concept, like those Ork-genestealer hybrids: 
Khorne’s Stormboyz 








Stormboyz are usually very militaristic (unorky) and their warrior pride is what appeals to Khorne.
Once they choose to serve the Bloodgod they become outcasts and wander around, just like WE warbands.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

DeusMortemEst said:


> I just had an idea for an army: Khornate Orks.
> 
> Just imagiene: Orks with red skin, dark clothes, lots of brass bits and bloody weapons and teeth; high-waving Khorne banners, lots of skulls and bits of flesh and other savagery arround; veichles full of spikes and chaosy bits; maybe some Chaos termies to be used as mega armoured nobs.


Did you ever play the Warcraft 3: Reign of Chaos campaign? It had red orcs - orks that had basically turned to chaos and were filled with bloodlust. They looked good and Khorne Orks are nice and fluffy as you say.



Gore Hunter said:


> Pretty cool But I can't imagine Space Orks with courage or skill in combat lol


Na, Orks couldn't hit a barn door at close range with a Plasma Cannon but excel in close combat -- they used to even have the 4+ best armour save against their choppa for the equivalent of Khorne Chainaxes.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I think this would be a good idea. Orks are savage and love to kill things even if it other orks so I think Khorne would be happy with this. There were the Khorne stormboyz of 2nd edition so a whole army would be fitting.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Did someone call?

There was a Fantasy red chaos-orc army in WD a couple of years ago - not much detail, but the idea was an orc warband that had become lost in the chaos wastes. The list was chaos, but the minis were all orcs and gobbos.

IIRC, there were 'chaos orks' in IInd Ed (I've got hundreds of the spikey little buggers), looking rather like the 'stormboyz' in Fluff'Ead's marvellous picture (from the days when 'stormboyz' meant the most disciplined orks!).

I've got a bunch of red orks, and red orcs, in my two greenskin armies. I figure they're like the orc/k equivalent of albinos... mutants, whose skin's got no chlorofil, or something. If only I had a digicam (d'oh!) I'd bung up some piccies...


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Fluff'Ead said:


> That's an old concept, like those Ork-genestealer hybrids:
> Khorne’s Stormboyz
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's cool. But then again, my potential Khorne Orks will look completely different from those old ones shown above. They will be anything but strict and militaristic. It will be a storm of red, of black leater and bloody blades. ^^ 



FrozenOrb said:


> Did you ever play the Warcraft 3: Reign of Chaos campaign? It had red orcs - orks that had basically turned to chaos and were filled with bloodlust. They looked good and Khorne Orks are nice and fluffy as you say.


Yeah, I know. That might be the origin of my idea, allthough I didn't have it specifically in mind when I got the idea. And yeah, it will be awesome. 

But I have to finish my marines first, trallala...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I've always liked the idea of Chaos Orks. It seems to me that the most easily tolerable of the Chaos Gods would be Khorne, but I have seen some kick-ass Nurgle Ork armies. Come to think of it, wasn't there a Nurgle Ork in the WD GD coverage?

I like where this is headed.
-Dirge


----------



## walnuts666 (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't know about past editions of Warhammer I started playing just over a year ago. I wish I thought of that idea. I think the Orks would be perfect for Beserkers. They travel through the warp why could'nt they get corrupted and fight for chaos. They live to fight so why not add a little bloodlust and you have a perfect cc fighting machine.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Dirge Eterna said:


> I've always liked the idea of Chaos Orks. It seems to me that the most easily tolerable of the Chaos Gods would be Khorne, but I have seen some kick-ass Nurgle Ork armies. Come to think of it, wasn't there a Nurgle Ork in the WD GD coverage?
> 
> I like where this is headed.
> -Dirge


Dunno. I just remember some WD article from a long time ago that talked about Adrian wood's new Ork army, and his past Ork armies, of which was was Nurgle(ique?).

But the idea that I might build the army upon could be something about this Ork planet that was ravaged by warp storms, or maybe the small group of survivours from a Chaos force crash landed, and the warboss gets all exited about their awesome powers and stuff...

And even though I have no intentions of making the army in the near future, I still have a name:

Guttbag Skullsmasher and his Bloodboyz! :biggrin:


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't get me wrong Orks are good in combat but they are'nt insane enough to not fear death like Berserkers.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Gore Hunter said:


> Don't get me wrong Orks are good in combat but they are'nt insane enough to not fear death like Berserkers.


Well, maybe I could use some Berserkers as allies?


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Amen to that


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Gore Hunter said:


> Amen to that


But hey, I'm not quite sure how the allies rule works...

Could someone please explain?

And also, can you have ally characters? It's a port of the idea that I have that the Orks are under influence and guidance from these few Chaos Marines who crash-landed on their planet... The warboss sought power, and the leader of the Chaos guys (proably a luitenant or some other lower-than-lord officer) showed him that he could get it all through following Khorne... And voilla, the Chaos guy had his own pawn army! :biggrin:


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

If Orks want power Chaos will give it to them not to mention Orks are Xenos and hate guard and so dislike a nicely sized chunk of the Imperium lol


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Gore Hunter said:


> If Orks want power Chaos will give it to them not to mention Orks are Xenos and hate guard and so dislike a nicely sized chunk of the Imperium lol


'Cactly. 

I guess I'll ask about the allies rule at the rules section.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

thats good Idea I'll look at it myself


----------



## CommanderDuskstorm (Jan 31, 2008)

One of the guys in my WH circle of friends has purple orks with pink spots (styled after Dax's race from DS9) that are supposed to be touched by Tzeentch. They use regular ork stats for now until he works out some cool house rules. He calls them D'Orks (Dark Orks) and their war banner says "D'ORKZ IZ ORKZ TOO!", some of my favorite orks.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

CommanderDuskstorm said:


> One of the guys in my WH circle of friends has purple orks with pink spots (styled after Dax's race from DS9) that are supposed to be touched by Tzeentch. They use regular ork stats for now until he works out some cool house rules. He calls them D'Orks (Dark Orks) and their war banner says "D'ORKZ IZ ORKZ TOO!", some of my favorite orks.


Sounds cool got any pics?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

if a codex was writen i would say it was the best combat army


----------



## CommanderDuskstorm (Jan 31, 2008)

The only pic I have is of the unfinished D'Orkz, but I don't know how to post pics. Also I think I may have gotten my Chaos Gods mixed up, if I remember correctly (which lately isn't always guaranteed) they were Slaanesh worshippers. I'll talk to my friend and see if he knows how to post, he's the one who told me about this site and he would have some great finished pics.


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

Here are a couple of picks of my Chaos Orks. They worship Slannesh and call themselves D'Orks, short for Dark Orks. They were a funny way to use-up all my goofy old Ork models, as they were skinny and small I thought Slanesh was apropriate. However the fluff says that Orks would not fall to pleasure as easily as bloodshed, so Khorne is a good fit.


----------

